# 5 brewpubs in a week!



## mckenry (25/2/14)

Hey Hey!
I have been given the green light to take some time off and enjoy myself, with my wife and another couple. Both us guys are keen hobby brewers (I prefer that term to homebrewer) and we've decided to hit 4 or 5 brewpubs in a week. We'll do a bit of sight seeing, but its all about good beer and good cheer.
So, not having visited a brewpub other than the wig and pen and the flying horse, who's got the list of 'must go to' brewpubs? Only thing is they need to be in NSW or Vic. Travelling is no problem. Maybe they dont have to actually brew on premise, but that would be cooler.
I really appreciate any suggestions as this is probably the last time I'll get to spend the entire week doing beery things!
Cheers,
mckenry


----------



## indica86 (25/2/14)

Bridge Rd - Beechworth.
Bright Brewery - Bright.


----------



## primusbrew (25/2/14)

http://www.murraytomountains.com.au/media/13146/victoria_high_country_brewery_trail.pdf

This might give you some ideas. Bright Brewery and Bridge Road produce some really good beers. I don't know much about the other two places in the PDF though. It is a really nice area around there as well.


----------



## Weizguy (25/2/14)

Hunter Brewing Co at Nulkaba (near Cessnock), and Murray's Brewing at Bob's Farm (near Nelson bay), Six String Brewing central coast (Erina).

That will give you a few leads up my way. I'm sure you will not run out of venues.


----------



## carniebrew (25/2/14)

Check these guys out, they visited many of the brewpubs in Victoria during season 1.
http://craftbeercrusaders.com/


----------



## DU99 (25/2/14)

Holgate woodend,*brookes bendigo*,


----------



## Dmtc80 (25/2/14)

Definitely try Holgate if you can make the drive, fantastic brew pub and good food. Win win.


----------



## spog (25/2/14)

mckenry said:


> Hey Hey!
> I have been given the green light to take some time off and enjoy myself, with my wife and another couple. Both us guys are keen hobby brewers (I prefer that term to homebrewer) and we've decided to hit 4 or 5 brewpubs in a week. We'll do a bit of sight seeing, but its all about good beer and good cheer.
> So, not having visited a brewpub other than the wig and pen and the flying horse, who's got the list of 'must go to' brewpubs? Only thing is they need to be in NSW or Vic. Travelling is no problem. Maybe they dont have to actually brew on premise, but that would be cooler.
> I really appreciate any suggestions as this is probably the last time I'll get to spend the entire week doing beery things!
> ...


Half your luck,got no idea where Bowral is but am guessing that you don't want to tackle Sydney traffic,as other post's what about Bright,Beechworth and I heard of another near Beechworth but can't remember it's name,I think it is associated with a winery ( think brownie points).
Dunno how far you all are prepared to drive but at least you and your mate have 2 drivers . 
Or further down towards Melbourne ?
Or some regional NSW breweries ,just remember to keep the better halves happy and your set like jelly.
Brownie points lad,brownie points.( and then you both go and get pissed and lose them) Ahh Bugga.
Cheers...spog....


----------



## brouhaha (25/2/14)

Bridge Rd, Bright, and Holgate are all great I've heard good things about Brookes, but haven't been there yet. There's plenty of other good things to see while driving around country Victoria too.


----------



## DU99 (25/2/14)

you can stay overnight at holgate

also Oscars AleHouse Belgrave
local taphouse StKilda


----------



## New_guy (25/2/14)

mckenry said:


> Hey Hey!
> I have been given the green light to take some time off and enjoy myself, with my wife and another couple. Both us guys are keen hobby brewers (I prefer that term to homebrewer) and we've decided to hit 4 or 5 brewpubs in a week. We'll do a bit of sight seeing, but its all about good beer and good cheer.
> So, not having visited a brewpub other than the wig and pen and the flying horse, who's got the list of 'must go to' brewpubs? Only thing is they need to be in NSW or Vic. Travelling is no problem. Maybe they dont have to actually brew on premise, but that would be cooler.
> I really appreciate any suggestions as this is probably the last time I'll get to spend the entire week doing beery things!
> ...


Mountain Goat Brewery 
Mornington Peninsula Brewery
Alehouse Project
Little Creatures Beer Hall
Déjà vu Bar
Royston Hotel
Great Northern Hotel 
Village Melbourne

That should keep you busy


----------



## sponge (26/2/14)

Black duck brewery in Port Macquarie? They're pretty small and brew on site..


----------



## mckenry (26/2/14)

spog said:


> Half your luck,got no idea where Bowral is but am guessing that you don't want to tackle Sydney traffic,as....


 WTF? Where have you been? Dont know where Bowral is? Its where Bradman learnt to play cricket, Its where Barnesy lives, Billy Birmingham, Ita Buttrose, John Fahy and Geoff Jansz to name but a few! Its where Mary Poppins was 'born', its where mckenry lives. Peter Garret and Bryce Courtney used to live here. Just stirring you mate. Its close enough to Sydney that I work there and no, I dont want to battle Sydney traffic in my time off too !!
Thanks for the tips and yep, we intend to keep the other halves happy. Actually my wife is a good beer lover, his wife, more into wine.


----------



## Weizguy (26/2/14)

Murray's has a winery attached as well, and they do wine tastings, while you can buy a tasting paddle of beer.

Potters is on Wine Country drive, just outside of the Hunter Valley Cessnock vineyards.

MORE reasons to visit the Hunter!


----------

